# noms des touches du clavier



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2000)

COMMANDE,
POINT,
OPTION.
Qui saurait me dire où se trouvent ces touches sur le (petit) clavier du mac ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2000)

COMMANDE : Touche avec la pomme dessus
OPTION : Touche écrit "alt"
POINT : touche point : .

++


----------



## Bernard53 (29 Juin 2000)

En complément de Florent je dirais :
COMMANDE : Touche avec la pomme ou le trèfle à 4 feuilles selon le clavier
OPTION : Touche écrit "alt" ou dite casserole, voir le logo sur la touche selon le clavier
POINT : touche :., là y'a pas photo.

Salutations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2000)

Merci à tous
Mais sur mon clavier (livré d'origine avec le G4) je n'ai qu'une touche portant un point  . mais elle comporte aussi un point-virgule, situé au bas. Donc pour activer le point situé en haut je dois normalement appuyer simultanément sur la touche "majuscule".
Donc, dois je aussi faire cette manip.
Pardon pour ma balourdise.
Merci encore pour votre patience


----------



## Number One (2 Juillet 2000)

Ta un clavier français ou suisse-romand ? En tous cas c'est bizarre que le point soit en dessus du point-virgule. Chez-moi (clavier USB-Apple suisse romand) le point et en-dessous des deux points ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/


----------



## Yoann (2 Juillet 2000)

Ici en france, les claviers ont bien le point au dessus du point-virgule. Donc il est normal que tu ais à appuyer sur majuscule. Il existe plusieures solutions si ça te gène vraiment : changer ton clavier (par l'intermédiaire du Tdb Frappe clavier), en choisissant, par exemple, celui de la suisse romande,ou le modifier à l'aide de Res Edit. C'est plus compliqué, mais si ça t'interesse, je t'expliquerai comment faire.


----------



## Number One (2 Juillet 2000)

Je continue à trouver bizarre que le point soit au dessus du point virgule  On utilise plus souvent le point que le point virgule, non ?

------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/


----------



## Lonesome Boy (3 Juillet 2000)

Savez-vous pourquoi les touches du clavier ne sont pas dans l'ordre alphabétique? En fait ça remonte à l'époque des premières machines à écrire (à la préhistoire, quoi): les touches étaient dans l'ordre alphabétique et les secrétaires allaient tellement vite  et tapaient tellement fort qu'elles cassaient les touches. Donc on a pensé à les mélanger (les touches, pas les secrétaires). Mais la solution n'a duré que le temps pour les secrétaires de s'habituer à la nouvelle disposition (mais on a quand même gardé cette configuration des touches). 
Ce n'est donc pas si illogique que le point virgule soit en bas et le point en haut (pour ralentir les secrétaires...). Enfin, ce n'est qu'une hypothèse...


----------



## Jo (3 Juillet 2000)

En suisse on laisse le point en bas pour accélérer le ralentissement naturel des secrétaires


----------

